# sur/dans un sentier - préposition



## yuechu

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué que les prépositions "sur" et "dans" un sentier sont toutes les deux possibles en français. Est-ce qu'il faut utiliser l'une ou l'autre dans certains contextes ?
Par exemple : "J'aime faire de la randonnée (sur ? dans ?) ce sentier."

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Seul _sur_ est pour moi possible avec _sentier_ ou _chemin_, car on marche *sur* un sentier et pas *dedans*.

Voir aussi :
dans/sur l'avenue - préposition
sur le boulevard, la place / dans le quartier, la rue - préposition
habiter (dans/à/sur) (la) rue/avenue/place X, habiter (au) (numéro) Z (de la) rue X - préposition & article


----------



## yuechu

D'accord ! J'avais vu "dans un sentier" sur Google, mais peut-être que c'est moins courant.

Merci, Maître Capello !


----------



## Bezoard

_Dans un sentier_ se rencontre aussi, notamment lorsque le sentier est encaissé ou en forêt.
"dans un sentier forestier" - Google Search
"dans un sentier de forêt" - Google Search
"dans un sentier encaissé" - Google Search


----------



## Maître Capello

Reste que, même dans ce genre de cas, je trouve _dans_ franchement étrange et même inapproprié.

_*sur* un sentier *dans* une forêt_ 
_*dans* un sentier de forêt / forestier / encaissé_


----------



## Chimel

Cela dépend aussi du verbe qui précède. Dans les descriptions d'itinéraire, on trouve des indications telles que _s'engager/bifurquer... dans un étroit sentier qui..._ Cela ne me choque pas.

Mais avec _marcher, randonner... _la préposition qui me vient naturellement à l'esprit est aussi _sur._


----------



## Bezoard

Quoique, avec Vigny par exemple :
_Nous marchions, sans parler, dans l’humide gazon,
Dans la bruyère épaisse et dans les hautes brandes,
Page:Vigny - Les Destinées, Lévy, 1864.djvu/109 - Wikisource_


----------



## Chimel

Oui mais 1) c'est littéraire et 2) le gazon, la bruyère... ce n'est pas un sentier.


----------



## SergueiL

Chimel said:


> Oui mais 1) c'est littéraire et 2) le gazon, la bruyère... ce n'est pas un sentier.


On pourrait avoir la même discussion avec dans/sur le gazon.

« sur un sentier » est la forme usuelle mais « dans un sentier » n’est pas pour autant à bannir.


----------



## Maître Capello

SergueiL said:


> mais « dans un sentier » n’est pas pour autant à bannir


Pour moi si, car cela n'a aucun sens d'être « à l'intérieur » d'un sentier, à moins d'y être enterré ; on ne peut y marcher que dessus.


----------



## Bezoard

Mais comme on l'a rappelé plus haut, "dans la rue" se dit et cela n'implique pas qu'on y soit enterré. Il y a certes souvent une idée de volume de la rue, et pareillement, il peut y avoir une idée de volume du sentier, notamment dans les cas que j'ai indiqués.


----------



## SergueiL

Bezoard said:


> Mais comme on l'a rappelé plus haut, "dans la rue" se dit et cela n'implique pas qu'on y soit enterré. Il y a certes souvent une idée de volume de la rue, et pareillement, il peut y avoir une idée de volume du sentier, notamment dans les cas que j'ai indiqués.


Tout à fait d’accord. Les voies dégagées (route, avenue, piste, etc.) n’acceptent que "sur", les voies encaissées (rue, impasse, etc.) "dans" et donc certains (sentier, chemin, etc.) l’un ou l’autre selon leur nature.


----------



## Maître Capello

Sauf que justement, j'assimile _sentier_ à _route_ et qu'on ne dit en aucun cas _*dans* une route_ ; uniquement _*sur* une route_. Ce n'est quoi qu'il en soit pas qu'une question de nature du terrain, mais aussi simplement d'usage.

Pour en revenir à la question d'origine, diriez-vous vraiment cette phrase avec _dans_ ? Pour moi c'est exclu.

_J'aime faire de la randonnée *sur/dans* ce sentier._


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Maître Capello said:


> justement, j'assimile _sentier_ à _route_


Justement, c'est là que le bât blesse : _sentier_ n'est *pas* _route_. 
Tu n'as jamais mis les pieds dans des chemins du bocage vendéen, ou dans des passages pyrénéens encaissés ? Là, on est vraiment *dans* le sentier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pas à mon sens, car pour moi le sentier est la trace qui est au sol, pas ce qui l'entoure.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est le sens originel, mais en contexte, ce n'est plus nécessairement celui-là.
Autre exemple de colocation relativement fréquente : dans les sentiers parfumés.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Autres usages collatéraux :
- quand on fait de la randonnée, on est *dans* la bonne direction,
- et, quand on fait de  l'escalade, on est *dans* la voie.


----------



## SergueiL

Voir aussi l’article _sentier_ dans le Littré, qui comporte plusieurs occurrences de « dans le sentier ». 
Et Rimbaud : 
[…] _La première entreprise fut, dans le sentier déjà empli de frais et blêmes éclats, une fleur qui me dit son nom._[…] (_Aube_).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

yuechu said:


> J'ai remarqué que les prépositions "sur" et "dans" un sentier sont toutes les deux possibles en français. Est-ce qu'il faut utiliser l'une ou l'autre dans certains contextes ?
> Par exemple : "J'aime faire de la randonnée (sur ? dans ?) ce sentier."


Loin de moi l'idée de prétendre trancher la question mais, au vu des débats ci-dessus, des entrées chez Google, du Littré, du Robert, du CNRTL et de bien d'autres, il ressortirait que *dans le sentier* l'emporterait mais sans pour cela mépriser *sur le sentier*. 

Ainsi, *@yuechu*, à ta question je répondrai que les deux formes semblent valables, contrairement à ce qui se passe avec *rue* ou avec *route* où l'affaire est très claire (personnellement, même si je ne suis pas une référence, je préfère dire *dans le sentier*). 

Quoiqu'il en soit, la langue n'est pas une science physique où une bévue pourrait causer la mort d'un homme...


----------



## Maître Capello

Víctor Pérez said:


> il ressortirait que *dans le sentier* l'emporterait mais sans pour cela mépriser *sur le sentier*


Je dirais plutôt que les deux prépositions sont possibles, qu'aucune des deux ne peut être considérée comme incorrecte, mais que *sur*_ le sentier_ est de nos jours largement plus fréquent que _*dans* le sentier_ au vu des exemples récents que l'on trouve dans la littérature. Une recherche Ngram confirme d'ailleurs cette tendance.


----------



## Chimel

Tout à fait d'accord avec Maître Capello sur ce point.


----------

